# Make your own chests & crates (papercraft-ish terrain)



## Kris (Apr 18, 2019)

If you're in need of a few chests and crates to add a bit more interest to your dungeon layouts, then you'll be pleased to learn that my latest release provides you with a quick and easy way of doing just that!







And, just like all the other products in the Print & Paste range, it's a 'pay-what-you-want' download - so pick it up for free, or pay as much (or as little) as you like!

Note that the pdf file can be downloaded from DriveThruRPG, and the assembly instructions are detailed in this short video:

[video=youtube_share;HYGfL1IPkVY]https://youtu.be/HYGfL1IPkVY[/video]


----------

